# That incident at Wnedy's ~~~



## HyDr8 (Mar 25, 2005)

redifines "finger food."


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 25, 2005)

Wendy got fingered?


----------



## crazy_enough (Mar 25, 2005)

What happenned at Wendy's???


----------



## HyDr8 (Mar 25, 2005)

crazy_enough said:
			
		

> What happenned at Wendy's???




A human finger was found in a cup of chili. They are running the finger print through the computer.....


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 25, 2005)

"This individual apparently did take a spoonful, did have a finger in their mouth and then, you know, spit it out and recognised it," said Ben Gale, director of the department of environmental health for Santa Clara County. "Then they had some kind of emotional reaction and vomited."

Local officials launched an investigation after the incident on Tuesday night and the medical examiner determined on Wednesday that the object was a human finger.

Officials are trying to determine if the finger came in the raw materials Wendy's used to prepare the chili, Gale said.

Wendy's corporate office did not immediately return a call for comment. Wendy's is the third-largest hamburger chain.


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 25, 2005)

I guess it gives us a whole new meaning to "finger-lickin' good!"


----------



## devildog88 (Mar 25, 2005)

MinO Lee you didn't decide to rid yourself of an unwanted appendage while at wendys did you?  ;-)


----------



## crazy_enough (Mar 25, 2005)

EWWWWWWW...Im so glad I dont like fast food!!!


----------



## Vieope (Mar 25, 2005)

crazy_enough said:
			
		

> EWWWWWWW...Im so glad I dont like fast food!!!


_Tell us the truth.  _


----------



## crazy_enough (Mar 25, 2005)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _Tell us the truth.  _


What truth would that be my dear rabbit?


----------



## Vieope (Mar 25, 2005)

crazy_enough said:
			
		

> What truth would that be my dear rabbit?


_That you love that fried food. Pizza, hamburgers, ice cream, buffalo wings.. _


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 25, 2005)

devildog88 said:
			
		

> MinO Lee you didn't decide to rid yourself of an unwanted appendage while at wendys did you?  ;-)


Unwanted?   That's what makes me so special.


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 25, 2005)

I wonder where the rest of the body is? 

Psssst, don't eat the sausage...........


----------



## devildog88 (Mar 25, 2005)

Oh you are special that is for sure!


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 25, 2005)

devildog88 said:
			
		

> Oh you are special that is for sure!


Hey! Your  new, how do you know about that?


----------



## devildog88 (Mar 25, 2005)

I am new, however because I am a teacher I do my homework!  I spent a lot of time looking through back posts so I would feel comfortable posting!   So bcause I am new ..........go easy on me please!


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 25, 2005)

devildog88 said:
			
		

> I am new, however because I am a teacher I do my homework!  I spent a lot of time looking through back posts so I would feel comfortable posting!   So bcause I am new ..........go easy on me please!



Welcome aboard.


----------



## devildog88 (Mar 25, 2005)

Thanks "babe"  I think??????


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 25, 2005)

devildog88 said:
			
		

> Thanks "babe"  I think??????


----------



## Vieope (Mar 25, 2005)

devildog88 said:
			
		

> I am new, however because I am a teacher I do my homework!  I spent a lot of time looking through back posts so I would feel comfortable posting!   So bcause I am new ..........go easy on me please!


_Still comfortable now?  _


----------



## devildog88 (Mar 25, 2005)

Yup, it takes a lot to shake this old jarhead.  I have witnessed a large array of "individuals" while serving in the Corps.


----------



## Vieope (Mar 25, 2005)

_Tell us.. _


----------



## crazy_enough (Mar 25, 2005)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _That you love that fried food. Pizza, hamburgers, ice cream, buffalo wings.. _


Ok, Pizza is great....But I cant stand Wendy's!!!


----------



## devildog88 (Mar 25, 2005)

There was this one..........................she could smoke a cig and throw you a ping-pong ball with something other than her hands and mouth!?!?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## QuestionGuy (Mar 25, 2005)

acctually i would love to eat a fried pizza....sounds "explorative"


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 25, 2005)

devildog88 said:
			
		

> There was this one..........................she could smoke a cig and throw you a ping-pong ball with something other than her hands and mouth!?!?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## ReelBigFish (Mar 25, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> "This individual apparently did take a spoonful, did have a finger in their mouth and then, you know, spit it out and recognised it," said Ben Gale, director of the department of environmental health for Santa Clara County. "Then they had some kind of emotional reaction and vomited."
> 
> Local officials launched an investigation after the incident on Tuesday night and the medical examiner determined on Wednesday that the object was a human finger.
> 
> ...


Not anymore!


----------



## QuestionGuy (Mar 25, 2005)

if you really think about it and give it a thought...how the fuck did a finger get inside of there in the first place???


----------



## I Are Baboon (Mar 25, 2005)

I would have stuffed the finger up my nostril, then walked around the restaurant saying to people, "I'm picking my nose, I'm picking my nose."  If someone said anything rude to me, I would cover my other nostil then blow the chewed finger at their forehead.


----------



## Exordus (Mar 25, 2005)

Man, I wish I had bit into that finger...

Can you imagine the payout from that lawsuit???


----------



## PreMier (Mar 25, 2005)

QuestionGuy said:
			
		

> if you really think about it and give it a thought...how the fuck did a finger get inside of there in the first place???



Think about it.. the chili meat is probably all kinds of odd shit.


----------



## cappo5150 (Mar 25, 2005)

I guess we know what they did with Dave Thomas' body.


----------



## ReelBigFish (Mar 25, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Think about it.. the chili meat is probably all kinds of odd shit.


actually their chili meat is just broken up hamburger patties. Which still makes it all kinds of odd shit.


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 26, 2005)

cappo5150 said:
			
		

> I guess we know what they did with Dave Thomas' body.


----------



## leg_press (Mar 26, 2005)

Not nice for the person who found the finger  but for us BBers just means more protein we could of sucked down lol (soz bad joke)


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 26, 2005)

leg_press said:
			
		

> Not nice for the person who found the finger  but for us BBers just means more protein we could of sucked down lol (soz bad joke)


How many grams of protien would that be?


----------



## QuestionGuy (Mar 26, 2005)

jesus fucking christ people!!!       HOW THE FUCK DID IT GET IN THERE ?   does anyone else think the key word "mafia" ??? i mean how else could it get there, a human finger, if someone cut their finger off making that chilli meat then it would have to be found...?????? fuck that is just fucked up, imagine yourslef chewing on a finger like that?? lol


----------



## j rizz (Mar 26, 2005)

haaha... what if she wud have just chewed it and swallowed it without thinking anything of it..ahahah that wud be sicker.
HOW THEY HELL DID IT GET THERE!?!?..like honeslty it cudnt havebeen a worker. i mean they say that their chili is made fresh everyday, so im sure someone isnt gonna just cut off their finger in the chili and be like "can i get off work ealry, i just chopped off my finger, and by the way its in the chili..bye" wow..i cant wait to see how this one unfolds.
unless the bitch just put a finger in her own chilli to get some mega bucks. hell it ounds sick but id do it for that monsterous pay off. id buy myself a a fountain  that spurted out all different kinds of whey protien and put it in my front yard.


----------



## WilliamB (Mar 31, 2005)

That just makes me wonder what we dont find in the meat?  I wonder if the fingers better half was never discovered, and has been consumed by an unsuspecting fast food lover. Mu hahaha


----------



## BigDyl (Mar 31, 2005)

Thats some high quality designer protien there.  I'd suck on it first, then gently nibble it... followed by a gentle bite or two.


----------



## DimebagDarrell (Mar 31, 2005)

I Are Baboon said:
			
		

> I would have stuffed the finger up my nostril, then walked around the restaurant saying to people, "I'm picking my nose, I'm picking my nose."  If someone said anything rude to me, I would cover my other nostil then blow the chewed finger at their forehead.



                          


thats why i eat the classic triple when i go to wendy's.  that way im not surprised when human body parts show up in the meat.


----------



## Navyguy808 (Apr 3, 2005)

devildog88 said:
			
		

> There was this one..........................she could smoke a cig and throw you a ping-pong ball with something other than her hands and mouth!?!?!?!?!?!?!


 
Must've been good ol' Thailand..........ahh i love that place.


----------



## ultraman2000 (Apr 4, 2005)

i have pictures of rats inside mc donalds here philippines it was 5.45am for a jog then look inside mcdo which still close at that time. sevearl rats where eatind the buns or i think it was english muffin the crew left at the customers table, i had my camera phone and send those pic and sevearl days one of the officer from mc do main went to see me, he was very friendly but it was plan by some agents they contacted luckly the director of inteligence and told me to stop it. i would have gotten money on ythem i asked for a SUV but didnt got even a penny on them. ANYONE WANTS THYE PICTURE???? PLAN TO POST IT HERE SO IF U ARE WORKING FROM FOOD INDUSTRY U COULD USE IT AGAINST THEM


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 4, 2005)

Go ahead and post them with the header McDonald's on top, you'll be doing the world a favor.


----------



## ultraman2000 (Apr 4, 2005)

Hehehehe Its Pay Back Time


----------

